# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال ریاضی : رفع ابهام

## Demon Soul

بازم سلام
ببخشید یک سوال دیگه درمورد رفع ابهام صفر صفرم دارم
اینجا صورت و مخرج صفر میشن پس هوپیتال میگیریم و میشه 1 اونوقت براکتشو که بگیریم میشه همون 1 درسته؟
ایا جواب نهاییش میشه 1؟

----------


## amirhossein 1376

sin x همواره کمتر از x هستش پس جواب میشه 0 دلیلشم اینه که تو دایره ی مثلثاتی کمان همون x میشه و تصویرش رو محور y میشه sin و کمان بزرگتره که بدیهیه پس ایکس بزرگتره

----------


## Demon Soul

اما مگه ما نمیگیم


خوب براکت یک میشه یک دیگه!

----------


## amirhossein 1376

> اما مگه ما نمیگیم
> 
> 
> خوب براکت یک میشه یک دیگه!


  ببین:

----------


## Demon Soul

اقا مگه سینوس ایکس تقسیم بر ایکس وقتی میل کنه به سمت صفر نمیشه یک؟

----------


## amirhossein 1376

> اقا مگه سینوس ایکس تقسیم بر ایکس وقتی میل کنه به سمت صفر نمیشه یک؟


بی خیال باید این بخشو کامل و دقیقتر بخونی

----------


## Demon Soul

عجبا!
یعنی تو خودت نمیدونی سینوس ایکس تقسیم بر ایکس میشه یک؟
اونوقت من برم دقیق تر بخونم؟

----------


## amirhossein 1376

> عجبا!
> یعنی تو خودت نمیدونی سینوس ایکس تقسیم بر ایکس میشه یک؟
> اونوقت من برم دقیق تر بخونم؟


دکتر مهندس هرچی که میخوای بگی بگو ولی ببینم یعنی مثلا تو این عبارت چون توی براکت میشه 1 این عبارت درسته؟

----------


## amin278

> اما مگه ما نمیگیم
> 
> 
> خوب براکت یک میشه یک دیگه!


یه توضیح کامل میدم خوب توجه کن:
1)تابع  براکتیه پس حتما باید حد چپ و راست رو بررسی کنیم:
و اینم یادت  باشه که اگه x صفر نباشه

----------


## Mr.Dr

نمودارش توی کتاب هست
اینو توی گوگل سرچ کن تا نمودارو بیاره واست: sin (x) / x
میبینی که هم از چپ و هم از راست با مقادیر کمتر از یک به یک نزدیک میشه پس براکتش میشه صفر

----------


## Afsane-IN

باو تاپيك ميزني خبرم كن بيام جوابتو بدم
ببين sinx هميشه از  x كوچكتره
درسته sinx با  x هم ارزه
اما وقتي براكت مياد قضيه فرق ميكنه
خب اگه sin x از x كوچكتر باشه
قبول نداري صورت كسر از مخرج كسر كوچكتر ميشه
در حد 1  ميليونيم اما بازم كمتره ديگه
پس 1  ك به وجود مياد ميشه 1 كمتر
يني عبارتت بين 0 و يكه پس براكتش ميشه صفر
اصن وقتي براكت مياد بايد همين كمتر و بيشتر رو بررسي كني
وگرنه چه فرقي داره با بقيه

----------


## hamed2357

سینوس تقسیم بر ایکس (وقتی به 0 میل کنه) برابر 1 هست.ولی یک کوچولو از یک کمتره ما برای راحتی کار میگفتیم 1 هست.پس اگه داخل جز صحیح قرار بگیره میشه 0

توجه : تانژانت بر ایکس (وقتی به 0 میل کنه)برابر 1 هست  .ولی یک کوچولو از یک بیشتر هست و ما برای راحتی کار 1میگیم.پس اگه داخل جز صحیح قرار بگیره میشه 1
برعکس باشه حواست جمع باشه >>>>>>
توجه : پس ایکس بر سینوس داخل جزر صحیح قرار بگیره میشه 1
توجه : پس ایکس بر تانژانت داخل جز صحیح قرار بگیره میشه 0
توجه : به 0 منفی میل کرد قرینه نکنی ها خیر-هر دو طرف 0 میل کنه جواب فرقی نمیکنه و همینه.چون طرف منفیش بازم هر دو منفی میشن و تقسیمشون مثبت میشه
حالا یک مساله میگم بیشتر فکر کن :
اگه داخل براکت این باشه چی

----------


## Demon Soul

به جانه مادرم این سوالو فهمیدم بخدا!
حالا یک سوال دیگه



جوابش این میشه؟

اما بنظرم اینم میتونه باشه وقتی n بزرگتر باشه از m  میشه جواب بالایی و وقتایی که n کوچکتر از m  باشه میشه پایینی درسته؟

----------


## hamed2357

> به جانه مادرم این سوالو فهمیدم بخدا!
> حالا یک سوال دیگه
> 
> 
> 
> جوابش این میشه؟
> 
> اما بنظرم اینم میتونه باشه وقتی n بزرگتر باشه از m  میشه جواب بالایی و وقتایی که n کوچکتر از m  باشه میشه پایینی درسته؟


درود
بستگی به m و n دارد
اگر n بزرگتر از m باشد،میشه 0   (مثلا 0 به توان 2 به وجود میاد)
اگر nبرابر با m باشد، میشه 1 (مثل همون سینوس بر ایکس میشه که اگه به صفر میل کنه برابر 1 میشه)
اگر nکوچکتر از m باشد، میشه بی نهایت (مثلا 0 به توان -2) که میشه همون چیزی که گفتید

----------

